# Handsimulation



## Mensch_ (12. Jan 2014)

Hallo, Java-Leute! Ich möchte fragen, ob die Lösung meiner Aufgabe richtig ist?

Die Aufgabestellung:















Meine Lösung, in der die leeren Zellen immer wie die obere aufgefüllte Zelle einer Spalte sind.


----------

